# Microfoam on a Classic with Silvia Wand



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm looking for some advice and tips on how to create good microfoam on my Gaggia Classic with Rancilio Silvia wand upgrade. I've looked at all the YouTube videos and read what I can find online but I just can't crack it.

I tend to end up with foam, slightly bigger than microfoam on top but with hot milk underneath without microfoam. It makes for a fairly decent cappuccino but not latte.

What is the optimum size milk jug for a single drink, I'm using a 400ml with straight sides. I usually fill it 1/3 full which is the right amount of milk for my drink.

I get the hissing noise to begin with and heat until it just feels warm on my hand before dipping the wand and heating further. I think this is where I'm having the trouble, getting the air to integrate throughout .

Any tips from those with the same set up would be great, maybe over and above what I've found on the net and specific to our set up.

It's driving me crazy as I've cracked my espresso and am getting through pints and pints of semi skimmed milk.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Keep jug in fridge with milk,your milk quantity should be OK (is the jug tall or squat) it is easier to work deep milk than shallow.

Purge any water from wand, hold jug vertical with wand in centre and immerse about 20mm 3/4" ,open steam valve GENTLY untill you have a steady flow,lower the jug until the tip is just below the surface and the steam is drawing the air in with a smooth shushing noise.

When you have stretched it sufficiently, raise the jug and tilt it to get the milk to swirl until hot enough. DO NOT over heat.

Gently tap the jug to settle any bubbles and gently swirl, use mmediately or it will begin to settle/separate


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for replying so quickly. When I tilt the jug after immersing the wand should I leave the wand in the middle of the milk jug and does it matter which way I tilt it and by how much. I think that the only way that I'll get this cracked is if a copy exactly what somebody does who gets the microfoam with my set up.

The problem with reading the other advice found on the net is that every set up is slightly different and you end up copying small parts of everyone's advice and then getting it wrong. This is really why I asked the question here so that I can try people's methods, down to the finer detail, until I crack it.

Straight away from your advice I see that I'm probably opening up the steam valve too quickly and maybe the milk is a touch shallow in my particular jug.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the same machine and initially has the same difficulties. Don't worry, whilst it's frustrating at first the gaggia classic can produce lovely textured milk.

A couple of tips from me. Try and maintain steam power throughout the whole steaming process, this allows enough power to keep the milk spinning and incorporate what you have described with your results into lovely microfoam. Basically you want the light on the brew switch to remain off when steaming, this means that the boiler stays on and creates plenty of steaming power. I do this by simply timing once I have hit the steam switch on. My routine is to flick the switch and time 25 seconds, purge any water from the wand and aim to start steaming the milk after 30 seconds from flicking the switch.

The advice you have been given about steaming technique is spot on. I use a milk thermometer but generally stretch the milk for about 6-8 seconds and then sink the wand tip until submerged and start spinning the milk around the jug. Kind of hard to describe how this looks but this is essentially what incorporates all the milk together into microfoam. The angle I hold he jug at seems to have a significant impact on getting the milk to spin. Ok, this might be hard to describe, but basically rather than holding the jug level I maintain quite an aggressive angle with the handle side of the jug lower than the spout.

The size of jug your using will make a difference too but it really is. Case of practice practice practice. This might be a little mean and it's really not meant as a show off (I'm not that kind of guy) but here is a photo of one of my drinks made on my classic to show what is possible...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What i described was my technique with the classic/ Sillvia wand.I tended to keep it central initially then tilt the jug and aim the wand slightly to the side to promote the spinning. Just keep practicing


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I posted a video here, not quite as good as c_squared's above but I think the video is helpful. The move to the side is just when it starts to get warm and you should see the spin

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12108


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Grr for some reason it never posts links to coffee forums. You will have to copy and paste.

The move to the side is at the point it gets just a little warm. Not as good as c_squareds picture but hard to do it to camera.

coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12108


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

One last try to post a link... My posts just keep disappearing.

Not as good as c squared above bit it's hard to do it on camera. I move to the side at the point it just starts to get warm and then that gives the spin which integrates the milk and air.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I dunno Dave, that looks pretty good to me. As it happens, it was your video and others advice on the forum that helped with my technique!


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with everything c says above and the only thing I can think to add that I never hear anyone say is I weigh out my milk (OCD?!). But you have to be consistent so why not? I use 170g for a 8oz and 115g for a 6oz. It means you just get the right feel when it's up the side of the jug enough and therefore stretched if you always have the same amount of milk. Also this is obviously weighed out and in the fridge before I pull a shot so I'm not rushed.

C's point on timing and the boiler staying on is crucial. Interestingly though I give it 30seconds after cutting the shot then purge and then another 10 seconds (so my timer is on around 1.10sec when I start steaming, I cut the shot at about 28sec). You may find machines differ. See how far you can push it so the light doesn't come on


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have sealed the head's thread with Teflon tape and now I get perfect microfoam, before I always had a small ammount of pressure escaping from thread and that seemed to make a difference. I submerge the wand head half way and I use a milk temperature gauge every single time, easy! I use a "chef" jug bought on Amazon uk, the 580ml is big enough for two cappuccinos, I fill it to just below the V. Perfect milk every time and in a matter of maybe 40 seconds!


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting there after your advice, best latte milk to date made today.

I think I was adding too much air at the beginning and creating too much bigger foam that wouldn't then integrate when spinning, in fact there was too much bigger foam on top to see it spinning after the initial part.

I managed a less visible foam initially which I was then able to mix better, I could actually see the milk whirlpooling after getting the wand in the right position after advice on here.


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

Duplicate deleted


----------



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

Pete N said:


> I'm getting there after your advice, best latte milk to date made today.
> 
> I think I was adding too much air at the beginning and creating too much bigger foam that wouldn't then integrate when spinning, in fact there was too much bigger foam on top to see it spinning after the initial part.
> 
> I managed a less visible foam initially which I was then able to mix better, I could actually see the milk whirlpooling after getting the wand in the right position after advice on here.


Excellent! The hard part is getting the shots right.......


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting there but still not consistent enough. I'm introducing air for a shorter period now, for about 10 seconds. At this point there are no bubbles on top and I can see the milk clearly spinning, which is still very liquid. The problem I'm having is after introducing the air, as the milk is spinning with the tip immersed about an inch into the milk, some small bubbles/ froth appear on top which isn't microfoam. These bubbles are quite small but clearly visible. Can anyone suggest what I'm doing wrong during this spinning phase, when not introducing air, that causes the froth/bubbles on top. These bubbles disappear by the end of the spinning phase but I'm still ending up with thicker milk at the top than at the bottom of the jug. It's pretty good, don't get me wrong but not consistent right the way through the jug. It seems that some of the air that I've introduced into the milk is being driven to the top during the spinning phase


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

When I was learning to froth I used to practice with water in a large glass, that way I could see how how far the tip was in the water and then match that to the sound I was hearing. Then practice, practice, practice.

a trick to get your milk to look all silken is to spoon ( or fold ) some of the milk from just under your foam over the top of your foam. This is great for lattes.

hope some of this helps.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

After steaming your milk you can pour off and discard a small amount before pouring the rest into your coffee. This just takes off that top later which can sometimes be quite frothy. Alternatively, give your pitcher a good swirl or shake from side to side to incorporate all the milk together.


----------

